

Ask HN: Review my web app, PrintedYelp.com - anthropocentric

Today I noticed, for the second time this week, a local shop here in town prominently posted a few positive Yelp reviews (they literally printed them out and taped them to an interior wall)<p>Not a bad idea.  Twice in one week.  Maybe it's a trend?<p>A few hours later (thanks Weebly, Google Checkout, Pixlr!) and behold: PrintedYelp.com - an easy way for any small business owner to get a nicely layed-out, printed, and wall-ready Yelp review.<p>Obviously this is just an embarrassingly simple MVP and a way for me to gauge demand for something like this.  I can imagine more elaborate output types (like wood mounded plaques, or Art.com like customization with matting, frames, etc.) and additional features (multiple reviews on one output, various layouts, etc.).<p>I am not affiliated with Yelp in any way.  I love Yelp.  Just trying to make it easier for business owners to do what they're already doing.  I hope Yelp thinks its OK.<p>What do you guys think?
======
colonelxc
I think it's a good idea, much better than those Yelp stickers I see stores
putting up.

I have some concerns regarding Yelp's ToS. The solution they mention is to
contact them. Better to be forward and honest rather than go behind their
back.

Also, IANAL, but they might have to go after you for Trademark infringement
for having Yelp in your name (and possibly their logo on your site). I believe
it is a "pursue it or lose it" thing.

Below are the ToS parts i think apply to you (in varying degrees).

    
    
      6. Restrictions of Use
    
      You agree that you will not, and will not assist or enable others to:
    
      c. use the Site for promotional or commercial purposes, except as expressly allowed in writing by Yelp;
    
      k. modify, adapt, appropriate, reproduce, distribute, translate, create derivative works or adaptations of, publicly display, sell, trade, or in any way exploit the Site or Site Content (other than Your Content), except as expressly authorized by Yelp;
    
      o. use any robot, spider, site search/retrieval application, or other automated device, process or means to access, retrieve, scrape, or index the Site or any Site Content;
    
      q. reformat or frame any portion of the Site;
    

edit: formatting, grammar

------
apowell
You are asking for legal trouble in a major way. Yelp seems fairly forward-
thinking, so I doubt they'll come after you with their lawyer-guns blazing,
but they could. And if you don't change your name, you'll leave them with no
choice.

Then there's the whole TOS issue of reproducing Yelp content, and on top of
that you're violating the copyright of the Yelp users who posted the reviews
-- they gave Yelp permission to publish their review, but they didn't give you
permission.

I like the idea, and I'd like to see you make it work -- not just for Yelp,
but for all the major review sites. If you get the Yelp trademark out of your
domain name, serve reviews from multiple sources (Citysearch, etc), and then
use excerpts in a defensible fair-use way, then I think you might have
something more workable.

Also, sell them framed. No one wants to find frames, and it's a great
opportunity for you to create additional profit margin.

~~~
AmberShah
I agree that something like "PrintedPraise.com" or something would suffice,
and then you could also print praise on other review sites without it being
weird.

~~~
anthropocentric
Great suggestion. Changed to PrintedPraise.com. Added CitySearch. Going to add
plaques shortly (solid wood, lacquered, just like the fancy magazine article
plaques).

------
ezrider4428
I think this is a great idea. The prices seem REALLY high and of course the
legal implications are also pretty obvious.

Where do you get these things printed?

------
anthropocentric
Thanks guys for all the feedback. Today I will drop the "PrintedYelp.com"
name. This way I'll avoid the greatest legal concern and "abstract" the site
to enable prints from other review sites.

Also, I will contact Yelp and let them know what I am doing.

Prints with frames are definitely high on the list. I just need to source some
good frames, try them out, etc.

------
anthropocentric
<http://www.PrintedYelp.com>

------
zitterbewegung
This looks pretty useful. Obvious revenue stream, restuarants especially want
this but I would try to promote it to local businesses in your area also.

------
pinksoda
They have to defend their trademark, or lose it. There's no way you can keep
that domain. I don't think this falls under fair use either.

E-mail their lawyer, Laurence Wilson at lwilson@yelp.com.

